# photoshop



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

ive just aquired photoshop and find it to be well confusing! anyone know any tutorials so i can actualy use it?

cheers :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

There's a Photoshop section here http://www.good-tutorials.com/tutorials/

It's a GREAT programme, but a steep learning curve. Been messing with it for ages and have only scratched the surface of its' capabilities.......

ENJOY!!


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

cheers mate, i think this is going to take me a while!


----------



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

Theres loads of video tutorials on youtube, for PS, CS2, CS3, CS4

With PS, theres normaly a few ways to acheive the same result.


----------



## reefer110 (Sep 29, 2008)

Can highly recommend this book...... Adobe Photoshop CS3 for Photographers: A Professional Image Editor's Guide to the Creative Use of Photoshop for the Macintosh and PC: Martin Evening: Amazon.co.uk: Books


----------



## Noakesy85 (Dec 27, 2008)

I used http://www.planetphotoshop.com when i started to use it, In a few months i whent from being a complete Newbie to creating Wallpapers like these...




























I still use that site today as they update regularly with new tutorials. And the fact that they're all video tuts too means that you can see what they do and you can copy it.

Hope this helps


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

reefer110 said:


> Can highly recommend this book...... Adobe Photoshop CS3 for Photographers: A Professional Image Editor's Guide to the Creative Use of Photoshop for the Macintosh and PC: Martin Evening: Amazon.co.uk: Books


I had that book for CS2 and wish I still had, some  borrowed it and never gave it back!


----------



## Noakesy85 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ive never used books to learn photoshop, How good is that book as i might look into getting it.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

This book is excellent,

Scott Kelby's 7-Point System for Adobe Photoshop CS3 (Voices): Scott Kelby: Amazon.co.uk: Books


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

///M_Karl said:


> I used http://www.planetphotoshop.com when i started to use it, In a few months i whent from being a complete Newbie to creating Wallpapers like these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are great. Ive just enrolled to a night school class for 6months to learn in


----------



## Noakesy85 (Dec 27, 2008)

Kev_mk3 said:


> they are great. Ive just enrolled to a night school class for 6months to learn in


Thanks dude 

Aww sweet, those classes will be worth it, you'll be taught alot more there than i could learn via video tutorials. I learned all these techniques from that site i posted, but then there's some that other PS users have taught me. Im lucky enough to know a few people who use it day in day out as graphic designers so they give me hints and tips if i need them.

Theres other techniques like using the the vanishing point tool and warp tools. I'm no pro but i think ive learned enough to get me by haha.

Hell look through the tutorials on that site i posted and see the extent of what can be done... theres like 15 pages of tutorials and that barely scratches the surface of PS's capabilities.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

sweet, nice site that planet photoshop


----------



## Noakesy85 (Dec 27, 2008)

rickparmar said:


> sweet, nice site that planet photoshop


I'd recomend that site to anyone that wanted to learn Photoshop, just glad i could help a fellow photoshop user


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i can do little things now but i want to know more


----------



## Noakesy85 (Dec 27, 2008)

im like 99% self taught in CS2 and thats from that one site alone.


----------

